# Christina Aguilera will Nacktfoto-Hacker verklagen



## Mandalorianer (10 Dez. 2010)

*Christina Aguilera will Nacktfoto-Hacker verklagen*​Nach Miley Cyrus , ist nun auch Christina Aguilera unfreiwillig in einen Nacktskandal verwickelt. Mit dem bedeutenden Unterschied, dass es sich eindeutig auch um X-Tina und nicht um einen Lookalike handelt.

Im Internet kursieren Fotos, auf denen die Sängerin ein so gut wie nichts bedeckendes, glitzerndes Ketten-Outfit trägt. In diesem zeigt sie sich offensichtlich auch in ihrem Musikvideo „Not Myself Tonight“. Auf weiteren Bildern trägt die 29-Jährige nur Slip und Seidenmantel beziehungsweise ein durchsichtiges T-Shirt. 

Der Wirbel ist groß, Christina sei am Toben. Ihr Sprecher erklärte, dass ein Hacker die Fotos vom Internet-Account ihres Stylisten geklaut habe. Sie wurden „bei Christina zu Hause aufgenommen und waren nur für den privaten Austausch zwischen ihr und dem Stylisten bestimmt“. Man werde „die Identität der Hacker herausfinden und sie aggressiv verfolgen“.

*Die sind echt *
*und Hier nicht erlaubt zu posten...*
*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## tommie3 (10 Dez. 2010)

Schade schade


----------



## Curtis (10 Dez. 2010)

Ich halt das alles eher für einen Promotiongag... ist halt zu ruhig um sie geworden.


----------



## Q (10 Dez. 2010)

Danke für die Info Gollum, wir passen alle auf


----------



## Punisher (10 Dez. 2010)

Wieso hat ihr Stylist solche Fotos von ihr auf seinem Internet-Account?


----------



## Katzun (10 Dez. 2010)

hab die bilder gesehen und meine die sind nicht echt....


----------



## atumblaze (10 Dez. 2010)

Ich hab die Bilder auch gesehen...

1. ich glaub auch das die nicht echt sind...

2. falls doch "echt", Promogag...

3. der Hacker, war bestimmt ihr EX...

THX für die Infos!!!


----------



## BlueLynne (10 Dez. 2010)

was ist denn bitteschön:
"für den privaten Austausch zwischen ihr und dem Stylisten"

tauschen die Bilder aus, oder X-Tina gar Briefmarken

für wie ..... halten die uns eigentlich ???

also da ist mir ein Upskirt als PR-Gag schon lieber oder gleich ein paar Fotosessions


----------



## krawutz (11 Dez. 2010)

Ich will mir gleich heute eine Lauer besorgen, auf die ich mich dann legen werde. Und wenn dann der Hacker auf der Flucht vorbeikommt ...


----------



## steven91 (11 Dez. 2010)

wo kann man sich die bilder denn angucken....bitte private nachricht wenns geht...danke !!!!


----------



## Katzun (11 Dez. 2010)

steven91 schrieb:


> wo kann man sich die bilder denn angucken....bitte private nachricht wenns geht...danke !!!!




auch über pn´s sind die bilder hier verboten.

frag einfach google dann findest du die bilder ruck zuck


----------

